# Corpse Bride Soundtrack...



## ImAFreakTouchMe (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, I agree. I saw the movie last night, and I heard some great stuff. Danny Elfman is awesome.

Amber


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I love the soundtrack! My brother's been trying to learn Victor's piano solo.


----------

